# Standing Rib Roast



## crazydave (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm thinking I might try cooking one for X-mas dinner. Never tried this dish before - any hints and/or suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

I had never made one either and there was a great deal on it so I bit the bullet, bought three ribs and went for it using a recipe I found online. Absolutely the best stuff ever. EVER!!!!!!! Oh my gosh - it was so good. The recipe I had found was just a simple seasoning on the meat and then cooking it at a high temp to start then lowering the temp. It didn't take very long to cook either - I can't remember how long but it wasn't as long as I had though it had to be. I served it with horseradish sauce. YUM!!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

My mom tried this once with great success for Christmas Dinner too. She stopped at a popular butcher shop and told them what she wanted to do. They asked her "for how many people."

They prepared a roast for her with two extra in their formula, sold her an inexpensive meat thermometer and gave here a prepackaged dry roast rub, and an 8.5" x 11" copied sheet of simple instructions. 

Sketchy memory here, but very high bake setting for period 1...a lower setting for period two...and turn the oven off for period three...while watching for an internal temperature of...maybe 140 degrees. 

It was a huge success. How the two extra servings disappeaerd is shrouded in Christmas Mystery... accept to a couple of wise men...OK wise guys. 

Have a Merry Christmas. You'll be a star!


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm more simplistic with mine. Season to taste. Sprinkle a package of onion soup mix over the top, plop in a slow cooker and cook on low for about 6 hours. DH and I like tender meat that falls off the bone for you so this works great for us and cuts down on my time in the kitchen.

We were discussing what to have for Christmas dinner and I saw that Hyvee has them on sale for 6.89 a pound. Heading there first part of next week to get one. Last time I bought one I paid something like 10$ a pound, YIKES!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

If you want your roast to come out exactly like prime rib roast like you'd order in a restaurant -- which is what it is, except for the "prime" part (now sold mostly to restaurants and only available through specialty butchers to we plebians) -- here's how you do it.

Make the following dry rub:

1/4 cup coarse ground black pepper (I use regular ground and it's just fine)
1/4 cup regular salt
1/4 cup garlic powder (not salt!)
2 TB paprika
1/4 cup onion powder
2 TB MSG (called Accent at the supermarket, and this can be omitted if you prefer)
2 TB seasoning salt
1 TB celery salt

Shake all together and store in a canning jar. Makes enough for several roasts.

Stand your roast in a roasting pan. Generously sprinkle the rub over your roast, then spill a bit of soy sauce over. Massage and rub the rub all over the roast into a paste. Do this on all sides, including the bone side. Stand the roast up on the bones and place in the refrigerator uncovered for 24 hours, to allow the seasonings to infuse into the meat.

Place your roast in a cold oven and set oven temperature to 200F. (Not a typo.) Use a meat thermometer to roast to your desired doneness, 122F for rare, 140F for medium, 160F for well done.

Allow roast to rest for at least 15 minutes before slicing.

Truly a perfect result.

Enjoy your standing rib roast!!


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

The part about letting it rest is very, very important.
It allows the juices (which heat has been moving through the meat) to settle and redistribute, making sure each bite is juicy.

Anymore, I don't even slice pizza - let alone meat - before it's had a few minutes to rest.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

I can vouch for this prime rib recipe:

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/salt-encrusted-prime-rib

It is good stuff.....


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

You've gotten excellent suggestions on how to prepare and cook it. The only thing I can add is cut the bone cap off and then truss it back on. Seems like a lot of work for nothing but when you go to carve and aren't planning on giving guests a bone to chew on, it will be easier to make uniform slices. Guests can still claim a bone or you can save it (with some of the meat still there) as a treat for the cook and/or to make soup with.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I am so wrong. I speed read and jumped to reply. My mom made a prime rib roast and it was my job to cut and serve it. I cut along the bone. I appreciate learning about the standing rib roast. Know how hard it is for me to say I'm wrong.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Tommyice said:


> You've gotten excellent suggestions on how to prepare and cook it. The only thing I can add is cut the bone cap off and then truss it back on. Seems like a lot of work for nothing but when you go to carve and aren't planning on giving guests a bone to chew on, it will be easier to make uniform slices. Guests can still claim a bone or you can save it (with some of the meat still there) as a treat for the cook and/or to make soup with.


I've done it both ways, and I have to say my personal preference is to leave the roast on the bone until it's cooked. After the standing period, I cut it whole from the bone cap and then slice it into manageable slices. As stated, a personal preference only. I believe the bone better imparts its flavor while still attached to the meat, but also... I'm lazy.  

Of course, I like my roasts so rare that it moos at me when I bite into it, and a good vet can still save the animal... so it's almost a distinction without a difference.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Cut the horns off, wipe its behind and put it on the plate?

I am right there with you.


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

I have used his recipe a few times and really like it. http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/prime-rib/


----------



## Itsroger (Aug 28, 2015)

Annsni said:


> I had never made one either and there was a great deal on it so I bit the bullet, bought three ribs and went for it using a recipe I found online. Absolutely the best stuff ever. EVER!!!!!!! Oh my gosh - it was so good. The recipe I had found was just a simple seasoning on the meat and then cooking it at a high temp to start then lowering the temp. It didn't take very long to cook either - I can't remember how long but it wasn't as long as I had though it had to be. I served it with horseradish sauce. YUM!!





Hiro said:


> Cut the horns off, wipe its behind and put it on the plate?
> 
> I am right there with you.


I like for them to beat the Bellow out , then knock his horns off, wipe his butt and bring it on! Just never could stand a bellowing piece of meat.... lol


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

That's why I love the low 'n slow method of roasting at 200F. 

If you roast at a higher temperature, you'll get a roast that's well-done from edge to about halfway to center and rare in the middle only. By roasting at 200F, you get rare all the way through the meat, from edge to edge. Also less shrinkage. 

Probably doesn't matter so much to people who prefer their standing rib roast medium to well done, but if you like it rare, then low 'n slow is the only way to go.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Raeven said:


> Also less shrinkage.


Shrinkage is bad...


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Hiro said:


> Shrinkage is bad...


Boy, howdy, you can say that again.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Use a simple dry rub (S&P, garlic and onion powder, paprika, maybe a bit of cayenne), chunk hardwood charcoal and cook over indirect heat at 250ish. Internal temperature is key, and accuracyv is paramount. If using a dial type thermometer, calibrate it in boiling water first (212f at sea level). 5 degrees can make or break it. I use a digital thermometer. Pull it at 135f and LET IT REST under foil and a dish towel. Easy peasy and prime.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

The worst thing you can do to it is to do too much. You can do very fine with just salt and pepper. Don't go crazy.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

If you're using a grill without a thermometer that measures the cooking temp, you should be able to lay your hand on the top, on the end away from the fire, and leave it there for a split second. That's the right grilling temp for everything but steaks. If you're cooking steaks, and using a grill top, you'd want all three layers of the skin of you hand to still be on the top when you tank your hand back. ;D


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

My mom always cooks a prime rib for Christmas Dinner. Both my brother and I told her she need to cook at least a 40 lb roast this year so we have leftovers to bring home.

I also like it rare enough to put a collar on it and lead it to the table.


----------

